# Moulton F frame wanted



## MoultonDan (14 Jan 2016)

Hi all, I'm looking for an f frame Moulton,though knowing me will end up being several! 
Either ready to ride or to restore,would also be interested in any parts that would help keeping one going.
I'm located in Pershore,Worcestershire.
Dan


----------



## RegG (15 Jan 2016)

Hi Dan. I don't have a Moulton frame but just wanted to say that I was bought one of the first Moulton Standards by mum & dad back in the 60's and I absolutely loved it! Fabulous bike and I sometimes wish I still had it. Have considered looking for one to rebuild myself but not sure the other half would understand! Good luck in your search.


----------



## Spartak (17 Jan 2016)

@MoultonDan 

Hi not sure if this is what you're looking for but I've one of these ....







Been in the back of my garage for years - I used to use it to commute to work 20kms !

Its a 1964 Moulton Standard built in Kirby ( I believe ). 

3 speed hub gear with the Sturmey Archer shifter located on the stem ! ( hub is a bit noisy ). 

The brakes were services with new pads & cables fitted. 
Low mileage Schwalbe Marathon tyres. 

It's in full working order the front suspension is also operational. 

Let me know if you're interested or have any further questions ?

I'm located in N.E. Bristol.


----------



## MoultonDan (17 Jan 2016)

Typically,I've just got hold of these two beauties!


----------



## Spartak (17 Jan 2016)

MoultonDan said:


> Typically,I've just got hold of these two beauties!



Make me an offer if you'd like another !!


----------

